# Third Party 70-200mm



## samhodde (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currently in the process of building up my collection of lenses and am need of some advice.

I'm look for something in the telephoto zoom range, most likely a 70-200, and I've been looking at the offerings from both Tamron and Sigma. Does anybody have any experiences with either of the lenses? What about the comparison between them and their Canon counterparts? 

Any opinions/advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------

